# What ive been up to. Also looking for free goats



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

Ive dissapeared a bit since i came to northern minnesota. Ive been living off grid in the wilderness while harvesting wild rice, duck hunting, fish netting, growing food, and lots of other cool shit. Been about 7 months. Feels like years. Welp, time to move on going to oregon now and im going to pursue a pastoral nomad lifestyle. Been planning this extensively for a few years. Anybody between minnesota and oregon got any unwanted goats btw?


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Oct 21, 2019)

"Looking for free goats" made me laugh harder than anything else here recently- i mean, who _isn't_?

My first girlfriend when i was 13 had a goat; she's dead now, and so most likely is the goat, but i've always been a goat-fancier since.

Best of luck finding (and herding!) those goats, and safe travels, Comrade.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Oct 21, 2019)

Will you be needing ones trained to jump on freight trains? I could barely tolerate traveling on vacations with surly teen-agers, but I’d take one of them over a goat - I guess.


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Will you be needing ones trained to jump on freight trains? I could barely tolerate traveling on vacations with surly teen-agers, but I’d take one of them over a goat - I guess.


Oh no. I personally prefer my feet or hitchiking because i like keeping my limbs lol.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Oct 21, 2019)

I think you will be walking after finding even _one_ free goat, although i admit my experience of hitching with goat(s) is very limited.

It's a pretty long walk from Minnesota to Oregon- maybe, after you have at least two free goats, some sort of goat-drawn wagon might suit your needs?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Oct 21, 2019)

Be sure to post photos of you and your companions on the on- ramp with your cloven hooves/thumbs out , and don’t accept any rides from Crazies!


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

Older Than Dirt said:


> I think you will be walking after finding even _one_ free goat, although i admit my experience of hitching with goat(s) is very limited.
> 
> It's a pretty long walk from Minnesota to Oregon- maybe, after you have at least two free goats some sort of goat-drawn wagon might suit your needs?


Im no stranger to walking and if i get to walk because of possible goats all the better. I only plan to hitchhike with them if they are kids, or babies, then it wont be a 200 lb hooved animal. Other than that ill be walking if i do end up with full grown goats which is fine ive planned for it. If i get babies well my ass is gonna be on that on ramp with my thumb. Peoples reactions will be priceless.


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Be sure to post photos of you and your companions on the on- ramp with your cloven hooves/thumbs out , and don’t accept any rides from Crazies!


Also they will be pack goats and will carrier saddlebags.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Oct 21, 2019)

I think you’ll be walking with any goats at all. Don’t forget Depends for the goat(s). Couch-surfing, motels, campgrounds, Air BnBs that are goat friendly might be problematic ,as well. You’re beginning this walk now, in the late fall/winter? Are you sure you really have been “planning this extensively for a few years” ?


----------



## SaltyCrew (Oct 21, 2019)

Ragtag Dumpster said:


> Also they will be pack goats and will carrier saddlebags.



Sounds fun. Why Oregon? Why goats? Going to eat them or milk them? Both? 

What all did you manage to grow in MN in 7 months? What was the take total? Any animal problems eating your food?


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

SaltyCrew said:


> Sounds fun. Why Oregon? Why goats? Going to eat them or milk them? Both?
> 
> What all did you manage to grow in MN in 7 months? What was the take total? Any animal problems eating your food?


Grew potatoes, squash, onions, cabbage, peas, and radishes and turnips. Everything did Okay but the potatoes fuckin rocked. Two 5 gallon buckets full. They were also a purple variety lol. Grew about half a bucket of onions. Got various amounts for the others. Cabbage did good made sauerkraut. And the goats will be mainly dairy but extra goats will be eaten unless i need them in my pack string. Also oregon has good climate for shepherding northern minnesota gets wicked as fuck. Plus got a friend i wanna visit and it has alot of wilderness.


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Oct 21, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> I think you’ll be walking with any goats at all. Don’t forget Depends for the goat(s). Couch-surfing, motels, campgrounds, Air BnBs that are goat friendly might be problematic ,as well. You’re beginning this walk now, in the late fall/winter? Are you sure you really have been “planning this extensively for a few years” ?


Indeed. Pain insites change in the human physique, and hopefully this journey makes me come out a different person with new insights. Also i could care less about air bnb etc. I just camp on the side of the road, the woods, and various other places. Just cuz i got goats doesnt mean im gonna stop. Hey i may or may not get goats on my way to oregon or until i get there its up to the universe to decide.


----------



## SaltyCrew (Oct 21, 2019)

Ragtag Dumpster said:


> Grew potatoes, squash, onions, cabbage, peas, and radishes and turnips. Everything did Okay but the potatoes fuckin rocked. Two 5 gallon buckets full. They were also a purple variety lol. Grew about half a bucket of onions. Got various amounts for the others. Cabbage did good made sauerkraut. And the goats will be mainly dairy but extra goats will be eaten unless i need them in my pack string. Also oregon has good climate for shepherding northern minnesota gets wicked as fuck. Plus got a friend i wanna visit and it has alot of wilderness.



Nice. Have any food left over or did you eat it all? Going to be making some sauerkraut soon myself hopefully. Have fun on your adventure, keep us posted, and please share some photos of your free goats. I see them forsale sometimes for $20-40 each.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Older Than Dirt (Oct 21, 2019)

This still makes me laugh uncontrollably. @Faceplant hasn't even given us the finest fruit of a google image search of "hitchhiking goat". 

There is a pinboard pic of a dude with a goat, that led me to these news stories about him.

It is possible to hitch with one adult goat:

https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/...oat-make-stop-florida/u3EAJLfBagNjkNUvEx5X0I/
Though it may have dire consequences:

https://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/2018/01/man_who_travels_with_a_goat_na.html
Apparently there are at least two anti-goat oogles out there.


----------

